# Opening Ceremony



## sonjafoers (27 July 2012)

Ok so I know we are only a few minutes in but so far we've had The Clash, Sex Pistols, Eastenders and people dressed up like Dickens doing robotic disco moves.

Sorry but what a load of absolute c**p!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2012)

If it carries on like this I won't be awake when they light the torch!


----------



## sonjafoers (27 July 2012)

I've switched off already, I really can't believe it's so crass


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 July 2012)

Must say so far I'm really dissapointed, I too shall be asleep if it carries on.


----------



## Marydoll (27 July 2012)

I really hope this ceremony picks up its really dreech !! Grey and drab
Cant say im impressed so far, and from the others comments it looks like im not the only one.
P1sh


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2012)

Must admit the ring thing was impressive but must admit the rest of its making me lol a little n I doubt that's the intended effect!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 July 2012)

Think even I could have come up with something slightly more exciting if I had 27 million to play with.


----------



## sonjafoers (27 July 2012)

27 million?? Eek I must have missed that bit of info.

I've just switched back to hear the commentary in French before the English translation. What's the reasoning behind that?? Isn't this the LONDON Olympics held in the UNITED KINGDOM??


----------



## lilyoftheincas (27 July 2012)

It seems like I'm the only one but  I've loved it so far! Thought the boy singing Jerusalem was fab!


----------



## dumbnag (27 July 2012)

Am i just thick? I have no idea what its all about!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 July 2012)

Yep 27 million!!!! I'm off to watch the only way is essex and I hate that programme, I might even do some tack cleaning


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

Brilliant!  Just brilliant!!!


----------



## suzysparkle (27 July 2012)

I'm enjoying it - though it is quite random. Loved the Queen and James Bond bit 

It's dark there now - still daylight here!!


----------



## WestCoast (27 July 2012)

All of those NHS staff and not one of them smuggled an NHS Not For Sale sign in in their knickers. 

Paula


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 July 2012)

I do have great respect for all volunteers etc that are taking part tho, an extreme amount of practice and hard work from them all. Just a bit confused with the whole thing


----------



## amage (27 July 2012)

I think it is fantastic a beautiful time travel through history and I LOVE mr beans part! Re the French well the Olympics are an INTERNATIONAL event and I would imagine given how it's timed it is spoken first to allow the bbc commentators time to speak without talking over the English bits


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

I'm loving it. All volunteers not actors ,dancers or singers.

Great through the ages


----------



## rhylis (27 July 2012)

I'm enjoying it! I thought the way they changed the 'landscape' from countryside to industrial was clever. love all the music too! Theyve even got David Beckham looking suave on a boat, if you like that sort of thing!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 July 2012)

I am incredibly bored and confused by the whole thing. We spent money on this?!? Thousands of lights and 4 miles of cable to link it all up?!? What a complete waste of money! Sorry guys but it is!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 July 2012)

A lot of money on this!!!


----------



## Karran (27 July 2012)

I'm loving it. Its completely mental but brilliant at the same time!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 July 2012)

It was a bit odd but I quite enjoyed it


----------



## DAHH (27 July 2012)

The Queen and James Bond- CLASSIC!!


----------



## robthecob (27 July 2012)

Well I think it's bloody brilliant, im zoning out now but the whole show was simply amazing. I am proud, the music was just brilliant. 

It is announced in French first I think because the Olympic comitee is French?


----------



## sarabz (27 July 2012)

I missed the first 45 minutes - I'm in the US and it's not being broadcast on TV until 730 pm EST - no way to watch it live except for the free internet TV channel that I found. Hard to get the full effect from a 4" square view - guess I'll have to suck it up and watch the first 45 minutes later. 

Everything is announced in French first because it was a Frenchman (Baron Pierre de Coubertin) who founded the IOC. For what that's worth


----------



## Stateside (27 July 2012)

Only the British can stage an event with such precision The light show and effects brilliant ,truly great bit of work shame the content is so naff I just haven't a clue what is going on. Where the hell do these people come from that think up this stuff.


----------



## Wizzkid (27 July 2012)

I think it's great!!


----------



## Superhot (27 July 2012)

Congratulations Danny, a great show, very well choreographed.  Great surprises and stunts. Makes me feel really proud to be British and a Games maker!!!  Many thanks to everyone who helped make this event possible, particularly the drummers!!!


----------



## georgiegirl (27 July 2012)

Well I for one love it!

Was a bit worried when it started off all dickens characters and green hills but soon progressed into a complete spectacle.

Waiting with interest for the lighting of the cauldron once all the teams are out, never knew there were so many places!!!


----------



## paulineh (28 July 2012)

What a disappointment when it came to lighting the cauldron and as for the has been Paul McCartney its about time he retired.


----------



## robthecob (28 July 2012)

Cheer up!


----------



## Broccoli (28 July 2012)

I thought it was fab! So excited about Olympics now.


----------



## paulineh (28 July 2012)

I'm alright just disappointed at the end. The rest was great.


----------



## Maesfen (28 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			It seems like I'm the only one but  I've loved it so far! Thought the boy singing Jerusalem was fab!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was great up until the punk started and then it went downhill rapidly.  We have so many fantastic singers and bands in this country, what a shame to not use them and give the impression that the music we produce is total cr&p.

Loved his sense of humour though, Mr Bean and the helicoptor jump were brilliant.
Macca so did not deserve to be there, he was awful; he'd wrecked the Jubilee concert already, anything else he's likely to wreck too?


----------



## midi (28 July 2012)

Idk there was concepts that were great but everything was mashed together, it looked a bit messy tbh and random? The things they chose to highlight as well, like wut? No idea what was going on at the start as well, disappointed tbh could of been alot worse though...

Liked the drum music tho at the start


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

I loved it whacky crazy a bit dark Kenneth Brannagh doing my fav bit of Shakespeare dressed as isambard kingdom Brunel  how would think of that ,all looking a bit lord of the rings ay first .
Beauiful cauldron but flat end time to put Paul Mcartney out to grass.
I am off to bed nightie nightie.


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

We had said the same about macca - fabulously talented man but sadly he just doesn't have the voice anymore.

Thought the cauldron was beautiful and very original!

Overall I loved it. The logistics in the set changes were absolutely amazing and completely unexpected.

I wonder what reviews it will get from other nations though, it certainly was VERY british!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I really liked that Sir Steve carried the torch in and that the athletes nominated youngsters to light the cauldren, how cool was that. I thought the final torch cauldren was phenomenal, but an out of tune Paul McCartney ruined the end, bad choice to finish for me


----------



## Kat (28 July 2012)

Macca was bloody awful!


----------



## ribbons (28 July 2012)

Superb. Totally British and incredibly clever.
 My only criticism, bloody Paul McCartney, why is he always trotted out.


----------



## Dab (28 July 2012)

ribbons said:



			Superb. Totally British and incredibly clever.
 My only criticism, bloody Paul McCartney, why is he always trotted out.
		
Click to expand...

^^^exaactly what i was going to say but add that i think the cauldron is inspired.


----------



## pootleperkin (28 July 2012)

Loved it - a grand trot through our recent history - so vibrant, funny and very Danny Boyle....I guess he's not for everyone though! Loved the early section through the industrial revolution and Ken Brannagh was great.

Absolutely adored the fact that the Queen joined in - what a coup!

Macca really does need to retire (for anyone who's familiar with th film Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey, he starting to remind me of Granny S. Preston!! Sorry, a bit random, but check it out!)

Oh, and the cauldron was the bees knees


----------



## Xander (28 July 2012)

I'd seen the main show last week and thought it was wonderful. Nimrod? - c'mon guys, that's got to get you going. And HM The Queen - what a good sport the woman is 
The bit that got me was the cauldron lighting. Still blubbing a bit over that one. A wonderful idea to 'pass the torch on' rather than leave it to established stars.

I start on Sunday and am determined to help you all have a wonderful time. This is probably one of the best days of my life so far ....


----------



## Cahill (28 July 2012)

`` A wonderful idea to 'pass the torch on' rather than leave it to established stars.``


should have passed paul mc over too.let the whole show down.


----------



## Lyle (28 July 2012)

Loved it guys  Beautifully done! The cauldron was stunning!


----------



## sarabz (28 July 2012)

OK, American here so you all gave away some bits  S'ok, I know this is a UK board, so I'll deal - nice of me, right? 

Question - Macca = Paul McCartney? 

I thought it was pretty fab, really - had the hubby rattling off every song, musician & group and roaring on about how important music is in the UK. 

Do wish the numpty NBC commentators weren't dumbing it down so much - could I turn off the commentary, please, and just leave the music & such?


----------



## yeeharider (28 July 2012)

Ab Fab enjoyed the journey through the industrial revolution especially the rings and the film and music sections,so glad that it was Steve Redgrave our greatest olympian who brought the torch into the stadium,they have been talking for past 4 weeks about the next generation so no suprise they gave it to younger nominees to light the cauldron,which was pretty spectacular I have to say. Really enjoyed the James Bond and Mr Bean sections very funny.Have to agree Macca spoilt the last few minutes time to retire gracefull me thinks. Now looking forward to this weekends eventing Good Luck Team GB, Go Buzz show them how its done   Hope all horses and riders come back safe and sound


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

All a bit strange, what has the industrial revolution got to do with 2012 olympics?, and maypoles and so on, glad the commentator had been briefed as to what it was all about, but even with his rehearsal, he was struggling for links.
A for effort, B for production.


----------



## mon (28 July 2012)

Time to retire Mumhamed Ali a shadow of his oldself,


----------



## Judgemental (28 July 2012)

Xander said:



			I'd seen the main show last week and thought it was wonderful. Nimrod? - c'mon guys, that's got to get you going. And HM The Queen - what a good sport the woman is 

Click to expand...

She never mentioned anything about her participation when she was at the New Forest Show There she landed in her helicopter, along with two others carrying the five Royal Vehicles or was it four?

She is an inspiration to us all and long may she reign over us. It is always said the measure of an organisation is the quality of it's management. Clearly we have the best.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

Eleven years ago, before I lived in the UK, I might not have *understood* much of the references made in this ceremony.  There's criticism that it's "too British" they way it played out.  However, I LOVED it!  There were bits that I thought were a bit stiff or a little random, but I loved the humor, the music and the whole patriotic feel to it.  It was so original - but most of all I really loved the cultural references with the modern music.

I have always been a HUGE Beatles fan since I was young, so I was a little disappointed by Sir Paul's techncal gaff and quality of his voice (he's an oldie now, so I know it's just not possible for him to sound like he did in the 60s/70s/80s), but it was good to have him make an appearance.  However, I think the ending should have been the firework display with that absolutely amazing VT with Pink Floyd playing over it.  That was so emotive to me.


----------



## sakaspuds (28 July 2012)

Didnt see the beginning, but watched the Queen and 007, how cool are we!

And then absolutely loved the torch, so original and fantastic!

Turned off when pak a mac started to sing

Just had brill idea - could have used him as the torch!!  Solved two problems in one!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

I was impressed. Very modern in its use of multimedia etc. but very connected to - what the world thinks at least - being British.

Re the money. Bit late to be quibbling about 27 mil when you're hosting the Olympics. That's a drop in the bucket, I hate to say, and really, this is a go big or go home moment if there ever was one. The whole point is to show the world GB is still a playa, right. 

Re French, it's the official language of the IOC. Plus, due to Colonial rule (see above, about proving you're still in the game ) many countries that don't use English use French officially.

The FEI is also officially French, hence the use of CCI etc.

Anyway, I'm not sure I loved every minute of it but hats off to Danny. At the press gig afterwards he looked like he'd run his own marathon! And I thought the cauldron was great. Very tough to find something symbolic and exciting that hasn't already been done.


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Laughing at Macca as the torch. . .so, so wrong! 

Oh, and no more Ali. Please. It's so awful to see him at stuff like this so clearly unaware and unable. It doesn't bother me to see him but he so obviously looks like he's not having a good time.


----------



## toffeeyummy (28 July 2012)

I thought it was fantastic and wished I had been there! I agree re Ali, it's almost cruel to keep rolling him out when he's clearly a very ill man


----------



## abbijay (28 July 2012)

I can't believe we're on a horsey forum, 6 pages into a thread and not one person has mentioned the beautiful horses that featured early on! 5 stunning shires (or could have been 4 and a clydie given the tying in to the scottish section). What legends they were! 
I loved all of it. I resent patriotism for the sake of it but last night I had an immense sense of pride in what our little island has achieved over they years and why we're going to do an amazing job of this. 
I am also a staunch republican but when Liz and Mr Bond were on screen together I was out of my seat whooping and cheering. If we have a royal family they need to be in touch with the people who they represent and this showed to me that they are able to do this. Queenie, fair play for being a good sport!


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

Oh yeah, there WERE horses weren't there!  I clearly remember the horse costumed people too! 

Yes, loved that HRH has a sense of humor enough to be part of the opening sequence.

But overall, I really just loved all the music.  Loved the cultural references and the fact that I understood most of them (like I said, some of these will be lost on the rest of the world).

I'm not a huge fan of Beckham, but actually rather enjoyed his part in this.  It sort of tied in the Bond theme from the beginning (it was rather Bond like in the speed boat).  He was rather adamant that he woudln't be carrying the torch, and he didn't - but he got to play a big part of it which I think was deserved.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (28 July 2012)

I thought it was brilliant apart from mcartney why is he always allowed to crawl out from under his stone for the large events.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

I missed the M. Ali, but really he has Parkinson's Disease, not helped by years of professional boxing. no longer the icon of former years.


----------



## NooNoo59 (28 July 2012)

my oh has seen a lot of major opening ceremonies as its part of his job and he was impressed, it was very british, the music was amazing and the torch was spectacular.  It was about celebrating the stars of the future, and heralding unsung heroes like Doreen Lawrence being one of the flag bearers of the olympic flag, and yes i know they got Macca out but what other country has such iconic music as this one - like the Beatles.  I loved it, and felt proud to be British which i dont a lot of the time!!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Wel, I loved it . . . bonkers, mad and very British.  Just such a shame that Macca had to do his na na na naaaaaaaaaaaaaa yet AGAIN.  Pipe and slippers time for him methinks.  Very, very pleased with who lit the cauldron - and how - rather stunning and different.  

Looking forward to the sport now .

P


----------



## Bills (28 July 2012)

dumbnag said:



			Am i just thick? I have no idea what its all about!
		
Click to expand...

Me and OH were exactly the same. The whole thing was a load of rubbish!!!


----------



## Janette (28 July 2012)

It was wonderful!  The forging of the olympic rings was stunning.

The bird men at the end.....one of them 'flew' away on his bike.  Where to?

The cauldron is stunning, but I hope they move it, because there will be some singed javelins next week.

HM is a real sport.  I was sure it was going to be an impersonator but when she turned around.....  Nice walk through of the Palace as well.

Glad I didn't have to hold those grey Heavies, pulling the tram.  One of them looked a tad upset.

Sorry, but Paul M's performance at the jubilee concert should have flagged up some warning signs to the organisers.  Should have finished at the fireworks.

Thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## eggs (28 July 2012)

Well, I really enjoyed it although have to agree that Paul M struggled (I've never been a fan of his singing). Loved the Queen and James Bond - was squealing like a kid when she turned round and it wasn't an impersonator.

Fir those that said it was confusing I remember the Beijing ceremony when the commentators had to explain what was going on as it was to do with China's history.


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Well maybe we had too much to drink but we just laughed all the way through, took the p**s out of the countries we didn't know - but really trying to follow the history theme - I am sure there were many, many people who had no idea where he was coming from - ok they put on a spectacle, lots of fireworks and sparkle, but those 2 old men,we all said McArtney needs to go out to grass, hang up his wig and extensions, and poor Ali , well, did he even know what was going on? The shires needed a bit more acp!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			Well maybe we had too much to drink but we just laughed all the way through, took the p**s out of the countries we didn't know - but really trying to follow the history theme - I am sure there were many, many people who had no idea where he was coming from - ok they put on a spectacle, lots of fireworks and sparkle, but those 2 old men,we all said McArtney needs to go out to grass, hang up his wig and extensions, and poor Ali , well, did he even know what was going on? The shires needed a bit more acp!
		
Click to expand...

I drive and was watching that OS grey shire thinking oh no oh no.
It was very funny so non Olympic .


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Yes Goldenstar, so non-Olympic.  Do you think that's what he intended?  It was more like 'The History of England in a capsule'!


----------



## bedbug (28 July 2012)

We thought it was great.

As others have said a reminder to all of us just how great a nation we really are and what we have given to the world and how proud we should be.  An ecclectic mix as that is what we are as a country now, the industrial revolution, shakespeare, music, James Bond and bet not many people round the world know the WWW was created by a British person and given away for the whole world to use

Thought the humour was fab so unusual in the normally very boring opening ceremonies

Will everyone around the world get it probably not as some posters on here have not but will serve to show the world why we are called GREAT Britain and just why we as a small island have had had such an a large impact on "Everyone"


----------



## Janah (28 July 2012)

Loved Mr Bean, the Queen parachuting and the cauldren lighting.  I also thought the scotish lady singer was excellent, pity McCartney can't sing even 1% as well


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2012)

Janah said:



			Loved Mr Bean, the Queen parachuting and the cauldren lighting.  I also thought the scotish lady singer was excellent, pity McCartney can't sing even 1% as well
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this; the rest of the ceremony was total cr@p; knew it would be rubbish if GB was doing it - but it surpassed my wildest dread basically. AWFUL!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			Yes Goldenstar, so non-Olympic.  Do you think that's what he intended?  It was more like 'The History of England in a capsule'!
		
Click to expand...

Um, which would be the point, yes?  To welcome the world to the history and the culture of the host country.


----------



## Tnavas (28 July 2012)

Seriously dissapointed with the ceremony except for the Dove cycles, the lighting of the flame - that is an awesome piece of mechanics - and Mr Bean.

Watching the Eventing Dressage live in New Zealand - have declared that I will be nocturnal for the next 16 days! I have my alarm clock set to go off hourly - just in case I fall asleep - not planning to miss anything

Currently judges teabreak time!


----------



## mle22 (28 July 2012)

I thought it was absolutely wonderful - every bit of it!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Um, which would be the point, yes?  To welcome the world to the history and the culture of the host country.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so I liked it so much more than the much lauded offering fron Beijing .
It did show case our humour well and ability to laugh at our selves .
I was laughing out loud after Kenneth Brannagh dresses as Brunel did that Caliban speech from the Tempest ( one of my favourites ) which in the play is so poignant and sad  it was just really really happy funny and human.


----------



## TicTac (28 July 2012)

The opening ceromony is all about the history of the host country and where they've come from to where they are today in order to be able to host the Olmpics. I guess that those who are complaining about how boring they think/ thought it was have no knowledge of our great british history!

I thought it was fabulous and loved all the quirky humour. lets hope our athletes show the world what a great nation we are too. Go team GB. I'm sure you'll do us proud


----------



## Liza30 (28 July 2012)

Well, I have to say I LOVED it.

Yes, it was a bit random at times but still, it was brilliant. It made me love this country even more! You guys are awesome 

The only thing that ruined it for me was Paul McCartney (so you call him Macca?). After such spectacular show of fireworks why did they have to bring the show down with such a pitiful performance? Sir Paul is an old lady with no voice left and should have participated in the Opening Ceremony...by being in the audience. No more.

The rest was amazing and even emotional at times.


----------



## foxy1 (28 July 2012)

How very British that there are lots of people moaning about it. Ironic


----------



## Penny Less (28 July 2012)

Must admit we nearly turned off after first 10 mins but stuck with it and enjoyed it. I do think that watching on the tv didnt give the impression as seeing it live on the large scale as you couldnt see all the things going on. Hope most people had a programme which would explain what was going on. The NHS bit went on too long and was embarrassing, so was Macca. After the Jubilee concert it was obvious his voice had gone.
Thought the cauldron was beautiful.  The Queen has my vote, what a trooper!


----------



## cornbrodolly (28 July 2012)

Watched in disbelief as £27million spent on overblown tosh. 
A history of UK? Bonkers . Baffling.  I K Brunel reciting Shakespeare? Celebration of the NHS? Voldemort as a balloon thing? And rubbish choices of UK music for the modern bit. Gave up when the athletes began their hours long march .
Would have been a 100x cheaper to put on a grand military tatoo thing - lots of horses from Kings Troop etc , would have been better.[ seeing as we need troops as security anyway!] #
But thanks H&H forum for knowing how to find live eventing dressage - never would have done so without kind forum posters.


----------



## fburton (28 July 2012)

Anyone else think it was leftie multi-cultural crap?

£27 million? The share bonuses of eight Barclays bosses (allegedly) -  chickenfeed.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 July 2012)

I nearly switched off with embarassment at the beginning, but stuck with it and admired all the special effects.  The forging of the rings was really good.  It was a great spectacle, but like a lot of these things, I thought it went on too long.   Overall, the lad did a good job, and most people seem to think it was great, so I will go along with the majority.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2012)

True British spirit! We create a specticle for the whole world to see - and then we moan about almost every aspect of it 

Only in Britain


----------



## starr_g (28 July 2012)

mle22 said:



			I thought it was absolutely wonderful - every bit of it!
		
Click to expand...

 Me too!


----------



## starr_g (28 July 2012)

Correction to previous post - everything except Macca! That was truly awful.


----------



## Hexx (28 July 2012)

Loved it all - Except bleeding Paul McCartney at the end - why can't he retire???

I think some of the problem with understanding the "plot" of the Ceremony was that Danny Boyle had to cut 1.5 hour out of it, and just stick with the set pieces we saw, if we had seen it all, then I think it would have probably made sense.

My favourite bit was the Queen and James Bond - GO YOUR MAJ!!!!!  Loved Her!


----------



## mle22 (28 July 2012)

Ok - the poor old Beatle was bad - but they were/are very iconic - so I almost didn't mind that he can't sing any more!


----------



## scrunchie (29 July 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought the whole thing was a bit odd. I was starting to think I was being unpatriotic by not liking it.

The lighting of the cauldron was the best bit. It was beautiful.

I really didn't understand what was going on half of the time. I thought the nurses dancing around was a bit creepy - especially with a giant baby head in the middle and the social media bit was a bit weird. 

Great music apart Paul McCartney. I've never been a fan of his though. Or his daughter. Aparently she designed the good awful chavvy white and gold tracksuits Team GB wore for the parade.

One question though, why does the queen never smile? She was a picture of misery the whole way through.


----------

